# Midwest Field Trial Club



## mary mcginnis (Jun 7, 2013)

Open stake on Friday will be at the Gierman property and the Qualifying at the Des Plaines Wildlife area 8 am


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if the first series of the Open is complete? Do we have callbacks?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

hope the dogs were all safe in the blistering heat here today


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats goes to Mark Littlejohn and Bess on winning the Qual. Way to go you wo.

Carole


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yay Mark !! Congrats !!


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

My source says 26 back in the open. No numbers sorry.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Anyone else have open callbacks ?


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Any call backs? Chris Van E was called back to the water blind with Clyde. Other than that, anything?

Interested in #6 Topbrass Hawks Red Wing and cheering for Clyde.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Qual placements: 

Win - LJ's Renaissance Queen, Mark Littlejohn
2nd - Calumet's Absolute Martini, Sharon Gierman/Harold Gierman
3rd - Wynwoods Wild Card MH, CCA**, Renee Schulte
4th - HRCH Landover's Blake of Laubenhaid Acres, Abby Eash

RJ - Carronade's Windy City Wiseguy, Adam Popa
Jam -Topend's A New Dog's Movin' In, Jim pickering
Jam - Mally Of Three Rivers, Carl Beckstrom
Jam -Colonial's Sure Bet, Bruce Ahlers Dvm/MMarlene Drag Dvm


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Has there been a decision as to where Sundays derby will be held?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

The derby is starting at the Gierman's.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Derby Results anyone?


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Dogtrainer4God said:


> Derby Results anyone?


Abby, Andy has the results. He and I stayed till the end and he wrote down the winners/placements. All I can remember is "Bonzai" was first.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Dogtrainer4God said:


> Derby Results anyone?


Bruce Ahlers and Boss were 2nd


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Dogtrainer4God said:


> Derby Results anyone?


Baby was 3rd Owner: Woodson Handler: Boulais (Attar/Autumn Run)


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

What were the open and amat placements? Nothing posted on EE?


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

byounglove said:


> What were the open and amat placements? Nothing posted on EE?


I was told that Lardy/Voight got 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the Open, as for the dogs, I am not sure. I have no idea who got what in the Am. I got that info second hand as I didn't show up till Sunday for the Derby, so hopefully it is true.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

RJW said:


> I was told that Lardy/Voight got 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the Open, as for the dogs, I am not sure. I have no idea who got what in the Am. I got that info second hand as I didn't show up till Sunday for the Derby, so hopefully it is true.


Jerry Lee DuBose won the open. Sharon Gierman won the am. Jeff Schuett took 2nd and qualified Jewell for the national am.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

JusticeDog said:


> Jerry Lee DuBose won the open. Sharon Gierman won the am. Jeff Schuett took 2nd and qualified Jewell for the national am.



Sorry for the misinformation, then I was misinformed. Will you please explain this to me?

*Open All-Age - Friday* - *89 Entries* *Judges:* *Larry Morgan & Theresa Kucan*
_DOW ended with 13. Started with dog #13 (highlighted in yellow). _

#
Dog Name
Owner
Handler
Results
43
FC-AFC Great Bunns of Fire
J.M. & L.K. DuBose
Ray Voigt/Mike Lardy
1st
11
AFC Mitimat Rock Paper Scissors
Lydia Fekula
Ray Voigt/Mike Lardy
2nd
36
FC Tiger Mountain's Hokulele
Don & Mary Bovers
Ray Voigt/Mike Lardy
3rd


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

RJW, I'm not sure what "misinformation" you are referring to. Both Susan and EE are accurate. Jerry Lee won the Open. Sharon Gierman won the Am. Jeff Schuett was 2nd in the Am.


----------

